# Dosing with just PMDD. Am I getting all micro and macro nutrients?



## AquaVaj (Feb 19, 2010)

This is the PMDD mix from aquariumfertilizer.com. Their FAQ shows this:

PMDD is composed of equal parts of potassium nitrate, potassium sulfate, CSM, magnesium sulfate.

CSM is composed of 1.50% total magnesium, .10% copper, 7.00% iron, 2.00% manganese, 0.06% molybdenum, 0.40% zinc.

I've been dosing 8ml of PMDD diluted in water daily for about 3 weeks now. I also dose Seachem Phosphorus once week too. Do I have all the ferts covered or am I still missing something because some of the leaves on my plants are still turning yellow and dying off?


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

I'm far from a fertilization guru, but are the leaves that are yellowing from emmersed growth? I would find that that this would happen when I bought new plants from the pet store, when they were making the transition to the underwater form. 

Perhaps as well if the leaves that are falling off are lower ones, you may not be getting enough light.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Could you list all of your setup details? Hardware, substrate, stock, etc?

I wouldn't ask normally, but it's better to be thorough if you're new. Your issue may have little or nothing to do with your fertilizer depending on everything else that's going on. In fact, most of the problems people have when they're already using a common dosing routine has more to do with light or CO2 than anything else.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

For some fert calculation help, 8.4 mL of Flourish Phosphorus per 10 gallons = 1.0 ppm PO4 and 0.38 ppm K.


----------

